# WHERE SHOULD I GO!



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

where should a Newbie start tonight???


----------



## TWINKIE6816 (Oct 10, 2007)

From a boat or by wading?


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Well i have a boat or i can wad which ever you guys think!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Well it should be apretty decent night to go it is suppose to be a sw wind at 3mph. I would say pickens or by the portofinos or perdido bay?? If you are wading a would suggest a little east of the portofino. Just pull off the road on the left side and walk down to the water and start looking!! This is howI began its a lot of funny when you find the fish on your own its more rewarding!! Good luck tonight!!


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

I am in the same boat (no Pun intendend). My dad has told me stories of them wading in the gulf right now and used to slaughter them. Anyone else had this experience?


----------



## TWINKIE6816 (Oct 10, 2007)

Since you have a boat, I would first try near the boat launch on 17th street down by the 3-mile bridge and then hook around to the left towards the island and all in the bayou. Also, a lot of people also go up and down the coast of Fort Pickens. Along the bay/sound! Another place people go is in Perdido Bay along Lilian but, I would scope that out in the day light because there are a ton of pilings that are at or below the water line.



As with anything though. It all depends on the water clarity and the wind though so Good luck!


----------



## seacapt (Oct 1, 2007)

From the little bit I know... For the most part, the fish are in the rivers in the summer and head out in the gulf to spawn after the first solid cold snap. We're kind of in that mode now waiting for the push. I've onlybeen gigging here for about three years but I can tell you that our places that hold fish will hold some all year. I would pick a place, between Pickens and the lighthouse on Scenic hwy,with the best wind protection on the night you want to go and have at it. Again I think just about any spot will have fish at some time on any given day and tide it's just timing. 

Remember this is my opinion from the short three years I've been doing this.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

The gulf will produce good numbers if you can ever catch the wind just right!! It really needs to be a N or NNW wind to make visiblity good!! Any wind with E or W makes it a shear on the water making it difficult to see? SW tonight?? So it probably wouldn't be good ,but the inshore side should be sweet!!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

One more thing??I have noticed that the inshore side will produce bigger fish anyway?? Does anyone else agree?


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

Flounder like moving water and structure....If both are present then your in good areas that produce Flounder. Check around points where there are drop offs to deeper water nearby...thats normally where I find the biggest ones. Mouths of creeks and rivers are excellent places as Flounder wait for bait fish to wash out.


----------



## POPPY (Jan 9, 2008)

perdido bay north of lillian bridge (al side) water is clearing up good. not that blackish water look. Poppy (aka Joe)


----------



## banjovie (Nov 1, 2008)

I do good around shore line grass like saw grass which is normaly around small inlets , and defenately around structure like stumps and old dock pilings, lately i have been getting them within a foot or 2 from the shore in real shallow water. I got a 20 in fish last thursday where his back was exposed when little waves went out! I couldnt belive it. I have found they perfer the softer silty'r type sand as well. Get on google earth and scout some spots!!!


----------



## seacapt (Oct 1, 2007)

Did you give it a try? How did it go?

Belowis one of my favorite places...

JK, that's Jubilee in Mobile Bay.


----------

